# [RESOLU] [VIDEO] Kdenlive 0.7.7.1, problème d'installation

## bluedid29

Bonjour,   :Cool: 

Continuant mes tests (très concluants en audio / Midi) avant utilisation régulière sur Gentoo Sabayon 5.1, j'ai quelques soucis lors de l'installation de Kdenlive :

emerge -av kdenlive

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-env-4.4.1-r1 [4.4.0] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mlt-0.5.0  USE="dv ffmpeg gtk jack kde libsamplerate melt mmx python qt4 quicktime sdl sse vorbis xine xml -compressed-lumas -debug -frei0r -lua -ruby -sse2" 778 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libattica-0.1.1  USE="-debug" 29 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.95.1  USE="-debug -examples" 63 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2  USE="(-aqua) -debug -doc -examples" 1,892 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1 [4.5.3-r2] USE="exceptions%* glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -doc -optimized-qmake% -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2 [4.5.3-r1] USE="exceptions%* iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 [4.5.3] USE="exceptions%* iconv mysql qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2 [4.5.3-r1] USE="exceptions%* iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2 [4.5.3-r1] USE="exceptions%* (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2  USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 [4.5.3-r2] USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions%* glib gtk mng qt3support tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2 [4.5.3] USE="accessibility exceptions%* kde (-aqua) -debug -pch -phonon" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2 [4.5.3-r1] USE="exceptions%* kde (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2 [4.5.3] USE="exceptions%* qt3support (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2 [4.5.3-r1] USE="exceptions%* iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook jpeg2k kerberos mmx nls openexr opengl policykit spell sse ssl zeroconf -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -lzma -semantic-desktop -sse2 -test" 13,747 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/kdenlive-0.7.7.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -semantic-desktop" LINGUAS="fr -ca -cs -da -de -el -es -fi -gl -he -hr -hu -it -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sl -tr -uk -zh" 2,892 kB

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2)

Total: 18 packages (11 upgrades, 7 new), Size of downloads: 19,399 kB

Conflict: 14 blocks (11 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/kdenlive-0.7.7.1', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/kdenlive-0.7.7.1', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0:4[kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/kdenlive-0.7.7.1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/kdenlive-0.7.7.1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/kdenlive-0.7.7.1', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui[dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.95.1', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libattica-0.1.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/kdenlive-0.7.7.1', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libattica-0.1.1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/kdenlive-0.7.7.1', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Je suis débutant sur Gentoo venant d'un autre monde Linuxien (Debian / Ubuntu depuis environ 4 ans) et plutôt utilisateur / musicien dans le monde de la MAO. J'avais réussi à débloquer des paquets bloqués (calf plugins sur Qtractor : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-817513.html) mais là, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus sérieux !

J'ai installé l'overlay pro-audio mais sur une autre unité centrale (même distribution) sans cet overlay, j'ai les mêmes messages d'erreurs.

Je suis sur Gnome.

Merci pour votre aide 

BlueDid   :Cool: 

----------

## bluedid29

J'ai voulu installer ce qui concerne mpeg et j'ai le même genre d'erreurs. Je me demande si c'est à cause du fait que je suis en instable...

Mon make.conf :

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="dssi ffado freebob jackd ladspa lv2 sndfile libmad libsamplerate libvorbis osc rubberband sse vorbis -oss -branding voice weather -esd xine mp3 gnutls cups ppds foomatic-db alsa \ 

hal gimpprint freetype X unicode kde rdesktop pda zeroconf wifi lm_sensors ieee1394 logitech-mouse xinerama \

bluetooth irda sms quotas dvb xprint dvd theora ogg a52 kdeenablefinal win32codecs v4l matroska xvid network dvdread fame \

svg ffmpeg nsplugin wmf 7Zip visualization accessibility css audiofile artswrappersuid musicbrainz \

gphoto2 povray scanner musepack dvdr jack new-login kerberos dbus firefox acpi pcmcia openexr rar dri aac \

fat hfs jfs xfs ntfs reiserfs cjk cdda dts imap flash jabber msn yahoo icq irc lj aim bidi rss dxr3 \

cairo sysfs xpm nptl nptlonly gs dv lzo mjpeg mmx speex slp fftw real joystick xvmc v4l2 cpudetection \

extramodules mail -apm config_wizard dga lcd chm gcj ipod flac avahi \

stream live kdehiddenvisibility tiff usb kipi aiglx musicbrainz pulseaudio \

x264 lame mp3rtp udev cdr libnotify bzip2 aalib mng startup-notification openal jingle gsm dbox2 cddb -beagle -gnome -evo -mono -eds

opengl sdl gif gtk qt4 qt3support xcb tracker mozdevelop inotify xulrunner -kdeprefix -arts -qt3 policykit bash-completion gmp acl secure-delete"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s "

PORTAGE_NICENESS="8"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch collision-protect"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/share/config/kdm /etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/skel"

#VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo epson vermilion xgi nvidia"

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/lib/entropy/logs

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn info log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa serial"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

APACHE2_MPMS="prefork"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1x darla20 darla24 emu10k1 gina20 gina24 hdsp hdspm ice1712 indigo indigoio layla20 layla24 mia mixart mona pcxhr rme32 rme96 sb16 sbawe sscape usbusx2y vx222 usb-usx2y"

CAMERAS="agfa_cl20 casio_qv dimagev dimera3500 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica_qm150 panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ricoh_g3 sipix_blink sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 toshiba_pdrm11 adc65 aox barbie canon clicksmart310 digigr8 digita directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 konica largan lg_gsm mars mustek pccam300 pccam600 ptp2 ricoh samsung sierra smal sonix soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse void"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa radeonhd"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--as-needed"

----------

## bluedid29

Bonjour,   :Cool: 

J'ai complété le make.conf car il manquait mlt et xml, mlt se compile bien mais pas kdelibs (nécessaire à l'installation de Kdenlive)

.....

[ 54%] Building CXX object knewstuff/knewstuff2/CMakeFiles/knewstuff2.dir/ui/knewstuffaction.o

[ 54%] In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/ui/knewstuffbutton.cpp:25:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/../knewstuff2/engine.h:159: attention : ‘Engine’ is deprecated

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/../knewstuff2/engine.h:159: attention : ‘Engine’ is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/../knewstuff2/engine.h:44)

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/../knewstuff2/engine.h:159: attention : ‘Engine’ is deprecated

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/ui/knewstuffbutton.cpp:95:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1_build/knewstuff/knewstuff2/knewstuffbutton.moc: In member function ‘virtual void* KNS::Button::qt_metacast(const char*)’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1_build/knewstuff/knewstuff2/knewstuffbutton.moc:66: attention : ‘Button’ is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/ui/knewstuffbutton.h:40)

Building CXX object knewstuff/knewstuff2/CMakeFiles/knewstuff2.dir/engine.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/engine.cpp:281:2: attention : #warning KNS::Engine::upload() not implemented!

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/engine.cpp:19:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/../knewstuff2/engine.h:159: attention : ‘Engine’ is deprecated

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/../knewstuff2/engine.h:159: attention : ‘Engine’ is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/../knewstuff2/engine.h:44)

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/../knewstuff2/engine.h:159: attention : ‘Engine’ is deprecated

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/engine.cpp: In static member function ‘static QList<KNS::Entry*> KNS::Engine::download()’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/engine.cpp:180: attention : ‘Engine’ is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/../knewstuff2/engine.h:44)

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/engine.cpp:180: attention : ‘Engine’ is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/../knewstuff2/engine.h:44)

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/engine.cpp: In member function ‘KNS::Entry* KNS::EnginePrivate::upload(const QString&)’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/engine.cpp:258: attention : ‘Engine’ is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1/knewstuff/knewstuff2/../knewstuff2/engine.h:44)

Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libknewstuff2.so

[ 54%] Built target knewstuff2

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4018:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3108:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1271:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  697:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1636:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1290:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/lib/entropy/logs/kde-base:kdelibs-4.4.1-r1:20100320-193346.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-4.4.1'

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/lib/entropy/logs/kde-base:kdelibs-4.4.1-r1:20100320-193346.log'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

J'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a plusieurs problèmes liés à Kde

Sabayon est certes bien présentée et très stable mais pleins de fichiers sont modifiés comme package.mask (afin d'éviter de faire vraiment ce que l'on veut...), ceci dit, cela me permet de me familiariser avec les commandes emerge, eix... entre autre

Merci pianolivier de http://linuxmao.org pour son aide en tout cas, j'y vois un peu plus clair   :Wink: 

Bon, j'ai commencé à installer Gentoo par une voie plus classique (Stage 3) sur un autre ordi (histoire d'apprendre Linux Gentoo plus en profondeur), pas évident pour un non-informaticien mais avec de la persévérance...

à bientôt, bon week-end

BlueDid   :Cool: 

----------

## bluedid29

Bonjour,   :Cool: 

En attendant d'avoir une version installée (via Stage 3) fonctionnelle (pour l'instant je souffle un peu  :Wink: ), j'ai continué à chercher sur ma version de Gentoo Sabayon 5.1 en faisant les manipulations suivantes :

emerge-webrsync

eix-sync && emerge -uDNvp world

emerge -av portage

emaint --check world (cause message d'erreurs)

emerge -av aspell-sl (pas sur que cela serve à quelque chose)

emerge -av kde-env (peut être ?)

emerge -av mlt

emerge -av qt-core

emerge -av qt-gui

emerge -av qt-script

emerge -av kdenlive

Suite à cela, cela fonctionne !   :Smile: 

Je n'ai pas mis résolu car je cherche aussi à comprendre et pas sur qu'il fallait tout installer; d'autre part K3b a bien voulu s'installer aussi suite à ces quelques commandes.

Merci pour vos explications, conseils...

à bientôt

BlueDid   :Cool: 

Configuration : Fonctionnement de Kdenlive ok sur carte mère MSI P4M900 - Dual Core - 1Go ddr2 - cartes graphique et son intégrées Via - ddur Sata 260Go - Gentoo Sabayon 5.1

----------

## bluedid29

Bon, je viens de faire les mêmes manipulations sur une autre unité centrale à base d'Athlon 3600 X2 et carte mère ASUS M2NPV-VM (la première en fait ou j'avais installé aussi Sabayon 5.1) et cela ne fonctionne pas.

Par contre, je me suis servi des commandes suivantes :

emerge -uavDN world && revdep-rebuild

emerge -av equo

equo update

equo world

equo kdenlive

equo conf update

equo install kdenlive

Cela fonctionne !   :Smile:   mais cela doit être des binaires installés (et des commandes particulières), je préfèrerai une compilation...

La version installée est légèrement différente (0.7.7 au lieu de 0.7.7.1)

Je fais d'autres essais et vous tiens au courant

à bientôt !   :Wink: 

----------

## Ezka

Salut,

difficile de t'aider sur equo je ne connais pas =) mais si tu veux des réponses essaye de poser des questions plus précise parce que là même avec de la bonne volonté je ne sais que te dire.

Sinon pour ta version 0.7.7.1 j'ai celle la dans mon portage tree aussi, c'est la version ~arch.

----------

## bluedid29

Merci Ezka pour ta réponse  :Wink: 

Pour la précision, j'ai essayé de mettre le maximum d'info sur le 1er post concernant ce sujet (voir en haut), il faudrait rajouter quoi ?

Pour les questions, au début c'était savoir pourquoi cela ne voulait pas s'installer puis après cela s'est installé (de 2 façons différentes) mais je ne sais pas pourquoi (voir commandes plus haut).

Désolé, je suis vraiment Noob sur Gentoo....   :Rolling Eyes:  et pas trop envie de faire comme sur Ubuntu ou des fois cela fonctionnait... ...ou pas mais on ne savait parfois pas trop comment !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ezka

Ben en fait au début tu avais des paquet qui s'inter-bloquaient, emerge te le signale avec un [blocks B].

Dans ces cas la solution simple est de désinstaller l'ancien paquet qui bloque pour mettre le nouveau et recompiler ses dépendances inverses. C'est assez risquée et ça peut mal finir =) mais c'est ce que fait revdep-rebuild en vérifiant les links, sinon tu peux utiliser les règles de mask pour installer progressivement les nouvelles dépendances.

www.gentoo.org est plein de bonne documentation, parfois il faut regarder la version anglaise pour qu'elle soit le plus à jour possible mais les docs fr sont vraiment pas mal et pourvoient à nombre de questions/problèmes

Sinon pourquoi en quelques commande ils se sont installé ? je crois que tu as fait un sync entre 2 tentatives, ce qui peut avoir solutionné le problème de lui-même. Sur la branche ~ ça arrive les ebuild bougent beaucoup, d'un jour à l'autre des problèmes se résolvent ... d'autres se crée parfois   :Laughing: 

Mais fait des maj fréquente, sinon tu vas te retrouver avec des sacs de noeuds   :Smile: 

----------

## bluedid29

Merci encore pour ces infos précieuses  :Smile: 

Oui, je fais des mises à jour fréquentes, pour l'instant mes 2 ordis sous Gentoo tournent vraiment très bien ! (beaucoup mieux d'ailleurs que sur d'autres systèmes), c'est même plus rapide mais je n'ai pas encore essayé pour la MAO approfondie.

Pour l'anglais, c'est très très moyen, j'arrive vaguement à comprendre mais bon, avec le temps....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon, je vais faire un peu de musique, c'est beaucoup plus simple en ce qui me concerne, pas de bogues, faut juste écouter, chanter... ...et jouer !   :Wink: 

----------

## bluedid29

Essayant de monter une vidéo (sur MSI P4M900), la capture du bureau s'est effectué parfaitement avec Xvidcap (c'est déjà ça) mais il y a gros problème d'affichage vidéo dans Kdenlive (pourtant, tous les PlugIns ont l'air ok lors du 1er lancement).

J'ai essayé tout les réglages mais rien ne convient (image verte ou avec un petit bout de vidéo en haut). Quelques saccades mais bon, j'avais l'habitude   :Rolling Eyes: 

C'est donc la version 0.7.7.1 (compilée installée par emerge -av  kdenlive).

à noter que la version 0.7.7 (sur Asus M2NPV-VM) installé par equo install kdenlive fonctionne parfaitement en montage vidéo + son impec, j'ai juste eu un problème en export MP4 (résolu en déconnectant les effets Ladspa).

Voilà, si vous avez une piste...

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## bluedid29

Suite à mes essais sur Kdenlive, voici une vidéo découverte d'Audacity réalisé cette nuit, n'hésitez pas à me dire ce que vous en pensez : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYi0afUTsuI

Logiciels utilisés : Qtractor 0.4.5 / Dssi / Ladspa (pour le morceau audio) Audacity (audio et découverte) Kdenlive 0.7.7 (montage vidéo)

Voilà, j'utilise un des ordis pour la capture avec Xvidcap (Dual core / P4M900) et l'autre ordi pour le montage vidéo (Athlon 3600 X2 / M2NPV-VM). Je souhaiterai tout faire en un pour profiter de la puissance supérieure du Dual Core (il y a une différence non négligeable lors de l'encodage et moins de pertes d'images lors de la capture). Les deux ordis sont sur Gentoo.

Si vous avez des idées pour permettre le fonctionnement correct de la vidéo sur Kdenlive, j'ai pourtant installé tous les codecs Xvid mais il en manque peut être encore... ...je vais encore chercher...

Merci pour vos conseils, bon week-end

BlueDid   :Cool: 

PS : à noter que je n'ai jamais eu un fonctionnement aussi impec avec Kdenlive (pas de bogues, très peu de saccades, rapidité...) sur aucun autre système Linux, bravo Gentoo ! (même si c'est sur Sabayon 5.1 Gnome  :Wink: ). Avant, c'était vraiment de la "bidouille"

----------

## bluedid29

Bonjour,   :Cool: 

J'ai installé Gentoo Sabayon 5.1 sur mon troisième ordi principal MAO (je sais, j'insiste avec cette distribution mais j'ai aussi envie de faire de l'audio, vidéo, graphisme... et comme elle est vraiment compatible 100% Gentoo  :Wink: )

Donc, j'avais encore un soucis en faisant equo install kdenlive  j'avais les messages suivant :

>> !!! Veuillez mettre à jour les paquets critiques suivants:

>> # sys-devel/gcc:4.4

>> !!! Vous devriez les installer dès que possible

>>

>>

>> @@ Calcul des dépendances ...

>> @@ Paquets qui ont besoin d'être installés/mis à jour/rétrogradés: 232

>> @@ Paquets qui ont besoin d'être supprimés: 6

>> @@ Taille du téléchargement: 717.3MB

>> @@ Espace disque utilisé: 737.6MB

>> @@ Vous avez besoin d'au moins: 2203.8MB d'espace libre

>> :: (1/232) >>> sys-libs/zlib-1.2.4

>> ## Le contrôle de somme du paquet correspond: sys-libs:zlib-1.2.4.tbz2

>> : SHA1 correspondances

>> : SHA256 correspondances

>> : SHA512 correspondances

>> :: (2/232) >>> media-libs/libpng-1.2.43

>> ## Le contrôle de somme du paquet correspond: media-libs:libpng-1.2.43.tbz2

>> : SHA1 correspondances

>> : SHA256 correspondances

>> : SHA512 correspondances

>> :: (3/232) >>> sys-devel/gnuconfig-20100122

>> ## Le contrôle de somme du paquet correspond: sys-devel:gnuconfig-20100122.tbz2

>> : SHA1 correspondances

>> : SHA256 correspondances

>> : SHA512 correspondances

>> :: (4/232) >>> app-shells/bash-4.1_p2-r1

>> ## Le contrôle de somme du paquet correspond: app-shells:bash-4.1_p2-r1.tbz2

>> : SHA1 correspondances

>> : SHA256 correspondances

>> : SHA512 correspondances

>> :: (5/232) >>> app-misc/pax-utils-0.2.1

>> ## Le contrôle de somme du paquet correspond: app-misc:pax-utils-0.2.1~0.tbz2

>> : SHA1 correspondances

>> : SHA256 correspondances

>> : SHA512 correspondances

>> :: (6/232) >>> sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-8

>> ## Le contrôle de somme du paquet correspond: sys-devel:autoconf-wrapper-8~0.tbz2

>> : SHA1 correspondances

>> : SHA256 correspondances

>> : SHA512 correspondances

>> :: (7/232) >>> sys-devel/libperl-5.10.1

>> ## Le contrôle de somme du paquet correspond: sys-devel:libperl-5.10.1.tbz2

>> : SHA1 correspondances

>> : SHA256 correspondances

>> : SHA512 correspondances

>> :: (8/232) >>> dev-lang/perl-5.10.1

>> ## Le contrôle de somme du paquet correspond: dev-lang:perl-5.10.1.tbz2

>> : SHA1 correspondances

>> : SHA256 correspondances

>> : SHA512 correspondances

>> :: (9/232) >>> sys-devel/autoconf-2.65

>> ## Le contrôle de somme du paquet correspond: sys-devel:autoconf-2.65.tbz2

>> : SHA1 correspondances

>> : SHA256 correspondances

>> : SHA512 correspondances

>> :: (10/232) >>> dev-db/sqlite-3.6.23

>> ## Le contrôle de somme du paquet correspond: dev-db:sqlite-3.6.23~0.tbz2

>> : SHA1 correspondances

>> : SHA256 correspondances

>> : SHA512 correspondances

>> :: (11/232) >>> dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r3

>> ## Le contrôle de somme du paquet correspond: dev-libs:expat-2.0.1-r3.tbz2

>> : SHA1 correspondances

>> : SHA256 correspondances

>> : SHA512 correspondances

>> :: (12/232) >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.2

>> ## Téléchargement de l'archive: sys-devel:gcc-4.4.2.tbz2

>> ## ( mirror #1 ) Téléchargement à partir de: na.mirror.garr.it

>> ## ( mirror #1 ) Téléchargement terminé avec succès à partir de: na.mirror.garr.it à 0.0b/seconde

>> ## Checksum does not match. Download attempt #1

>> ## ( mirror #1 ) Téléchargement à partir de: na.mirror.garr.it

>> ## ( mirror #1 ) Téléchargement terminé avec succès à partir de: na.mirror.garr.it à 0.0b/seconde

>> ## Checksum does not match. Download attempt #2

>> ## ( mirror #1 ) Téléchargement à partir de: na.mirror.garr.it

>> ## ( mirror #1 ) Téléchargement terminé avec succès à partir de: na.mirror.garr.it à 0.0b/seconde

>> ## Checksum does not match. Download attempt #3

>> ## ( mirror #1 ) Téléchargement à partir de: na.mirror.garr.it

>> ## ( mirror #1 ) Téléchargement terminé avec succès à partir de: na.mirror.garr.it à 0.0b/seconde

>> ## Checksum does not match. Download attempt #4

>> ## ( mirror #1 ) Téléchargement à partir de: na.mirror.garr.it

>> ## ( mirror #1 ) Téléchargement terminé avec succès à partir de: na.mirror.garr.it à 0.0b/seconde

>> ## Checksum does not match. Download attempt #5

>> ## ( mirror #1 ) Téléchargement à partir de: na.mirror.garr.it

>> ## ( mirror #1 ) Téléchargement terminé avec succès à partir de: na.mirror.garr.it à 0.0b/seconde

>> ## Checksum does not match. Download attempt #6

>> ## ( mirror #1 ) Téléchargement à partir de: na.mirror.garr.it

>> ## ( mirror #1 ) Téléchargement terminé avec succès à partir de: na.mirror.garr.it à 0.0b/seconde

>> ## Cannot fetch package or checksum does not match.

>> ## Try to download latest repositories.

>> ## Une erreur s'est produite. Action annulée.

>> @@ Téléchargement incomplet.

>> @@ Mise en cache complétée.

à noter que j'avais installé la version gcc 4.4.3 (par emerge -av gcc )

J'avais essayé d'abord d'installer via Entropy mais je ne pouvais effectuer la mise à jour (blocage), d'où mes commandes equo, emerge...

Ensuite, j'ai essayé plusieurs commandes equo mais gros soucis

par exemple :

sabayon-did-m2nvmdvi did # equo update && equo upgrade && emerge --sync && layman -S

>> Bonjour, je suis le rapporteur de bogues. J'ai le regret de vous informer qu'Equo a crashé. Ce sont des choses qui arrivent...

>> Mais il y a quelque chose que vous pourriez faire pour nous aider à faire d'Equo une meilleure application

>> -- MÊME SI JE NE VEUX PAS QUE VOUS SOUMETTIEZ LE MÊME RAPPORT PLUSIEURS FOIS --

>> Je suis maintenant en train de vous montrer ce qui s'est passé. Ne vous inquiétez pas, je suis là pour vous aider.

Traceback (most recent call last):

File "/usr/bin/equo", line 858, in <module>

main()

File "/usr/bin/equo", line 799, in main

entropyTools.print_exception()

File "/usr/lib/entropy/libraries/entropy/tools.py", line 193, in print_exception

traceback.print_last()

File "/usr/lib/python2.6/traceback.py", line 246, in print_last

print_exception(sys.last_type, sys.last_value, sys.last_traceback,

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'last_type'

sabayon-did-m2nvmdvi did # equo rescue spmsync

>> J'abandonne. Exécutez equo --help !!!

sabayon-did-m2nvmdvi did #

Curieusement, c'est le troisième ordinateur ou j'installe Sabayon 5.1, ou j'ai fait plus attention pour les commandes et c'est là qu'il y a le plus de soucis en ce qui concerne Kdenlive.

Le premier, c'était plutôt du test et j'ai réussi à compiler

Kdenlive (avec plusieurs commandes un peu en vrac), même si je continue à avoir pleins d'erreurs (lors de commandes emerge par exemple), le montage vidéo fonctionne très bien   :Very Happy: 

Sur le deuxième, j'ai installé le logiciel par la commande equo install kdenlive, j'ai juste un soucis lors de l'affichage (carte graphique Via), doit manquer peut être des codecs...

Donc, là sur le troisième (qui est mon ordi principal assez puissant pour le montage vidéo sans soucis), equo ne fonctionnant plus (même en suivant les liens au dessus), j'ai retenté par emerge kdenlive et j'avais un blocage à 58% de compilation avec kdelibs :

[ 58%] Built target knewstuff2

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

* ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.2 failed:

* Make failed!

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai toujours eu un problème pour mettre à jour par sulfur (sur les 3 ordis)

Donc, pour finir, voici comment j'ai pus installer Kdenlive :

Vu que la commande equo ne fonctionnait plus, j'ai fais :

emerge --sync

emerge portage

emerge -av equo

equo sync

equo update

equo upgrade

equo install kdenlive

equo conf update

equo install kdenlive 

Curieusement, emerge -av kdenlive  bloquait toujours à 58% (à cause de kdelibs).

Grâce aux commandes emerge, j'ai pus quand même réinstaller equo  :Wink: 

J'ai installé dvgrab et recordmydesktop avant de lancer kdenlive (par emerge -av dvgrab recordmydesktop )

Bref, à l'heure ou je vous parles, mon ordi principal est bien avancé pour le GRAPHISME, la MAO et VIDEO, j'ai commencé l'installation il y a 3 jours et je peux utiliser quasiment tous mes logiciels préférés, je serais encore en train de galérer en stage 3 mais je ne désespère pas de rencontrer un spécialiste Gentoo dans mon coin pour me montrer des trucs et astuces car je sais que cette solution est la plus efficace.

Voilà, si cela peut servir à des débutants sur Gentoo...

Bonne fin de semaine, à bientôt

BlueDid   :Cool: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Je ne suis pas du tout un pro de sabayon et de ces binaires, mais il n'est pas déconseillé de mélanger emerge (compilation source) et equo (install de binaire) ? 

Bref, 

si ça marche à peu près chez toi tant mieux...

----------

## bluedid29

Bonjour Kazuya,   :Cool: 

Oui, il est parait-il déconseillé de mélanger mais bon, bizarre si c'est du 100% compatible qu'ils disent   :Rolling Eyes: 

Les utilisateurs de Sabayon déconseillent d'utiliser portage et ceux de Gentoo d'utiliser Sabayon !   :Laughing: 

Comme je suis "entre deux", ce n'est pas facile bien qu'étant conscient qu'utiliser les commandes pures permet de bien contrôler le système, c'est donc en cours, il faut laisser le temps au temps....

La prochaine installation de Gentoo passera par Stage 3 mais pour l'instant l'audio, le graphisme, le MIDI et la vidéo me prennent du temps  :Wink: 

Allez bonne journée avec une petite vidéo découverte montée sur Gentoo : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkvUl3e_XBI

Kenamao

BlueDid  :Cool: 

----------

